# Beijing, China Officialy Hotel Brochure



## aero (May 23, 2012)

A friend went to Beijing recently and was given this brochure by the hotel. It is precious. She is keeping it and reading it whenever she feels depressed. Obviously, it has been translated directly, word for word from Mandarin to English&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Getting There: Our representative will make you wait at the airport. The bus to the hotel runs along the lake shore. Soon you will feel pleasure in passing water. You will know that you are getting near the hotel, because you will go round the bend. The manager will await you in the entrance hall. He always tries to have intercourse with all new guests.

The hotel: This is a family hotel, so children are very welcome. We of course are always pleased to accept adultery. Highly skilled nurses are available in the evenings to put down your children. Guests are invited to conjugate in the bar and expose themselves to others. But please note that ladies are not allowed to have babies in the bar. We organize social games, so no guest is ever left alone to play with them self.

The Restaurant: Our menus have been carefully chosen to be ordinary and unexciting. At dinner, our quartet will circulate from table to table, and fiddle with you.

Your Room: Every room has excellent facilities for your private parts. In winter, every room is on heat. Each room has a balcony offering views of outstanding obscenity! .. You will not be disturbed by traffic noise, since the road between the hotel and the lake is used only by pederasts.

Bed Your bed has been made in accordance with local tradition. If you have any other ideas please ring for the chambermaid. Please take advantage of her. She will be very pleased to squash your shirts, blouses and underwear. If asked, she will also squeeze your trousers.

Above all: When you leave us at the end of your holiday, you will have no hope. You will struggle depart.

`


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds a lot like a hotel I stayed at once in Albuquerque.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds expensive... ;-)


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Haha that reminds me of the housekeeping scene from Tommy Boy


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah So!


----------

